

Google boils down the CAPTCHA to a simple checkbox to prove you’re not a bot - guillermovs
http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/03/google-boils-down-the-captcha-to-a-simple-checkbox-to-prove-youre-not-a-bot/

======
ismavis
Original Source: [http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2014/12/are-you-
rob...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2014/12/are-you-robot-
introducing-no-captcha.html)

Cool that it now takes into account who a "normal" user might be for a
particular site before challenging. More Humble Bundle traffic is let through
without CAPTCHA, than Wordpress traffic.

